# You know you're getting older when...



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

...you hear your favorite song being played at the grocery store.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol...  That will do it.

Or you see your childhood toys in the "vintage" section or in an antique store.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

You become eligible for Medicare.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Your kids start rolling their eyes at your stories...you know, like you did to your parents?


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

When you start talking about your favorite music/bands and your niece gives you a blank stare.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When a five year old girl I talked to had NO CLUE WHATSOEVER who Yosemite Sam was....


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

When the clerk at the store asks you if you want to use your AARP discount.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

When kids don't know who The Beatles are~~


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

when your oldest Grandchild starts college


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

When a new 20-something employee at the office points to an electric typewriter and asks:  "What's that?"


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

When the phrase "If I knew then what I know now..." actually begins to means something - and depresses the heck out of you!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Also, when somebody tells you what year they were born..._and you remember that year!_


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

When a kid thinks LBJ means Le Bron James. Not Lyndon B. Johnson!

Eeeek!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

DYB said:


> Also, when somebody tells you what year they were born..._and you remember that year!_


In San Francisco yesterday, and the bank teller I was talking to was from my hometown in southern California, went to my HS, And was born the year I graduated.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

When you remember the price of gas was .35 a gallon when you learned to drive.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

lol...we must be about the same age then~


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> When you remember the price of gas was .35 a gallon when you learned to drive.


And going to the movie was only .25


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

You remember...

- Having to get up and turn the dial to change the TV station.

- When there were only four channels.

- You had the phone number of everyone you knew memorized because you had to dial on a rotary phone.

- Microwaves and ice makers on fridges weren't even invented yet.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> ... you can remember when personal computers had no hard disk drive.
> 
> My first computer had one floppy disk drive. I'd insert the disk that held the program. Once that loaded into memory, I'd remove that floppy disk and replace it with another disk to store the data. That seems so antiquated now, but at the time I was _thrilled_ to escape from typewriter, correction fluid, and carbon copy paper!
> 
> I also remember punch data cards and tape backups. Yes, I guess I am ancient.


Well, in fairness, it actually wasn't that long ago! Right? Right?

I remember my first PC: 1 GB hard drive. But in school we only had the floppies thing; no hard drives!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Joyce DeBacco said:


> When you remember the price of gas was .35 a gallon when you learned to drive.


Or in my case, under .25 a gallon.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

When you had to have someone outside turning the television antennae while you were in the house yelling at them to let them know the picture was finally clear. *YOU:* Hey!! It's clear! *THEM:* Is it clear? *YOU:* Stop! Go back, you went too far!! *THEM:* Is it clear now??!!!

AHHH---The good old days!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Rita, I laughed when I read your post.  You must have been to our house.  All that work for four channels.  
deb


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> ... you can remember when personal computers had no hard disk drive.
> 
> My first computer had one floppy disk drive. I'd insert the disk that held the program. Once that loaded into memory, I'd remove that floppy disk and replace it with another disk to store the data. That seems so antiquated now, but at the time I was _thrilled_ to escape from typewriter, correction fluid, and carbon copy paper!
> 
> I also remember punch data cards and tape backups. Yes, I guess I am ancient.


My first computer (1981) had no floppy drive, it loaded programs from a tape cassette. Unbelievably slow. I saved up my pennies and bought a floppy drive about six months later... I think it cost over $600. And only held 88K of data on its single recording side. 

Mike


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

when.. you stop living.

"No one grows old by living; only by losing interest in living."


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> You remember...
> - Having to get up and turn the dial to change the TV station.
> - When there were only four channels.
> - You had the phone number of everyone you knew memorized because you had to dial on a rotary phone.
> - Microwaves and ice makers on fridges weren't even invented yet.


Well, microwaves and ice makers were invented, most people didn't have them. My grandparents did have an ice maker in the 60s. But they had the 2 car garage and 3 bathrooms!

I feel old when my co-workers are young enough to be my kids and I still would have been old enough to have been married a full 9 months prior to the delivery


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> You remember...
> 
> - Having to get up and turn the dial to change the TV station.
> 
> ...


LOL yes but those 4 channels were so much better than the hundreds on cable today. Only a few commercials back then too.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Carbon paper, the IBM Selectric, Rudy Gernreich's No-Bra


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You know you're getting older when a kid from your old high school calls you 'sir.'


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I just thought of another one that makes me feel old. How about when all your doctors are young enough to be your children? 

Joyce


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Remember TV having a test pattern?  Stations used to sign off after Johnny Carson or other late news.  Cartoons on Saturday mornings, not 24/7 on several different channels?

But to really feel old look at the list that someone puts out each year stating what didn't even exhist when the years college freshmen were born.


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

When they came out with a tv roter (sp) that you could turn inside the house that would automatically turn the antennae for you. We thought that was the greatest thing ever because we no longer had to holler at the top of our lungs or to wait until someone got home to holler at!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Gas stations also used to sell maps. Remember them? Actual printed-on-paper maps?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Remember when telephones had a rotary dial? *And every service station had attendants that checked your oil/water and pumped gasoline?*


I not only remember, I was one.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> Remember when telephones had a rotary dial? And every service station had attendants that checked your oil/water and pumped gasoline?


A co-workers parents still have a rotary dial phone in their basement. Last year one of her nieces picked it up to make a call and just stared at it. She couldn't figure out how to dial on it.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I remember my dad would give me a dollar and I'd go to the store around the corner and get two small packs of Mother's sandwich cookies, a mini box of Lemonheads, a mini box of Sugar Babies and a couple of Brown Cow suckers or a couple of Chick-O-Sticks. All for a buck. These days a dollar can just barely get you a candy bar.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Ruth Harris said:


> Gas stations also used to sell maps. Remember them? Actual printed-on-paper maps?


I do and my kids have no idea how to use one. My husband and I joke that we're going to send them on a treasure hunt, sans GPS, just for laughs. Of course, we'd have to allow them to have cell phones, so we could go rescue them, since you can't find a pay phone in our town anymore.

ETA - Typewriters (not electric), White-Out and carbon paper, anyone?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Carbon paper & white out, for sure. Does anyone remember the Correcting Selectric? You backspaced & could type over.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

Speaking of gas stations, I remember when there were actual people working there who came and pumped your gas and checked under the hood...now if someone starts walking toward my car, my first thought is who is that and what is he doing?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Ruth Harris said:


> Does anyone remember the Correcting Selectric? You backspaced & could type over.


Yup!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow.  Some of the stuff in here makes me feel bad...  I miss some of the things mentioned.


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

When there was no TV in bed room.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

still not in mine, but we do allow books, and music via iPad/Fire


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

...when your memory begins to fail. I thought of something I wanted to post in this thread and I forgot it already.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

...you remember the smell of freshly-mimeographed papers that your teacher would pass out to the class.
...you marveled at the first color TV you had ever seen (OMG -- when Dorothy lands in Oz, the movie changes from b&w to color! And check out the peacock's feathers on NBC.)
...you remember when all telephones were black, and were owned by the phone company so your family actually leased the phone from them.

(P.S. I have one of those ends-in-a-zero birthdays coming up in less than 2 weeks, so I KNOW I'm getting older!)


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

. . . when policemen think you've become separated from the day out for the local nursing home.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I knew I was old when my baby sister became a Grandmother....


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

You realise that some of the people you work with weren't even born when you started your first job.


----------



## sesmith (Dec 21, 2011)

Lots of WISE folks in this thread! 


Victoria J said:


> When you start talking about your favorite music/bands and your niece gives you a blank stare.


Heck, I'm 24 and that happens to me. She's 13!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

ChrisH said:


> You realise that some of the people you work with weren't even born when you started your first job.


You discover your boss for wasn't even born when you moved on to job three.


----------



## wdeen (Dec 29, 2011)

No such thing as old. Except everyone 15 years older than me.


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

When you watch an old program on television, usually in black and white.  You see all the old cars and buses and the old style of clothes.
You then realise that you were growing up when the program was filmed.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


>


Love it!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

You miss buying things using green stamps.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Victoria J said:


> I remember my dad would give me a dollar and I'd go to the store around the corner and get two small packs of Mother's sandwich cookies, a mini box of Lemonheads, a mini box of Sugar Babies and a couple of Brown Cow suckers or a couple of Chick-O-Sticks. All for a buck. These days a dollar can just barely get you a candy bar.


When $10,000/year salary was good money! At the time, a brand new Chevy Corvette would set you back a whopping $6.000. Yes, actual numbers, no zeroes missing.


----------



## RobertY (Jun 24, 2011)

going to McD's and buying a hamburger, fries, and a coke. Giving the cashier just $1.00 and getting change back. Yes, they could really make change and count it back to you then AND read a regular wall clock that was not digital.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

when you sleep less and wake up too often.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

MsBea said:


> Speaking of gas stations, I remember when there were actual people working there who came and pumped your gas and checked under the hood...


That's how I met my husband. Now ex, but we met when he pumped me gas at .25 a gallon. 
deb


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

When you realize the cute guy you're checking out at the gym, technically, is young enough to be your son.

Or, when you explain to your children that once upon a time, car rides were boring and there were no game systems to play with, or portable video players to watch, or smart phones to fool around with.  It's called looking out the window.  Try it for fun, kids.  (Says the mom who just got back from a 23 hour car ride with the kids to Florida!)


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

When I was a kid, single digit age, Mom would give me 35 cents.  I would walk the 3 blks to the drug store and buy her a pack of Green Pall Malls and spend the 2 cents change on candy.

Which is more shocking:  That I could get candy for 2 cents or that they sold a small kid cigarettes?  Or that they were only 33 cents with tax?  Or that a small kid was allowed to walk alone that far in a city.  And 1/2 of that distance was a busy street.


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

When you realize the cute guy you're checking out at the gym, technically, is young enough to be your GRANDson.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

When the little twerp waiting on you at the restaurant asks you if you want the "senior citizen" menu. *glower*


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

When you see re-runs from your childhood taken off the air.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

You can remember when products didn't have UPC codes on them.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

When that "new" song on the radio is a remake...and you remember the original. 

My son always looks at me baffled when the I know all the words to a song that "just came out."


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Kimberly Llewellyn said:


> When that "new" song on the radio is a remake...and you remember the original.
> 
> My son always looks at me baffled when the I know all the words to a song that "just came out."


OMG YES!!!!!! when those remakes of Wham!'s Careless Whisper came out in the last couple years, My kids were shocked that I knew all of the words.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


>


Should I be embarrassed to admit, I don't get it?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

/gently pats kaotickitten on the head. Poor dear, it's ok.. not everyone is an old fogey like the rest of us.

If a cassette tape unspools (or is pulled out by your darling baby boy because he thinks it is FUN at 9months old) you stick the pencil in the hole of one of the two spools, and spin it back up... do it the boring way by holding the pencil in one hand and the cassette in the other, or if you are trying to amuse said 9month old, you hold pencil above your head with the cassette on it, and spin the whole thing, including trailing tape, around your head like a maniac until it's all wound up, to great peals of laughter.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Ahh OK.  I should have known that.  I had to do that a few times.  Not for the amusement of another but cause well you know.  Thanks BT


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Watching the Oscars reminds me of when it was a big deal when a several years old movie would get shown on TV.  Or when movies didn't open all over at the same time and disappear in two weeks only to show up on video the next month.  O.k., there weren't video stores.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

...when you're surprised by what you wrote in your novel yesterday, because you forgot.  Gosh...That's great stuff.  Think I'll keep it.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew (Nov 13, 2010)

when you put out your back list teen books and realize you wrote them for the parents of the kids you're writing for today


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

... when your child associates Paul Newman with processed food. He's never seen him in a movie.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

when you're sitting home Friday night, glad you don't have to go out and looking forward to an early bed time.

(because once upon a time Friday night didn't end until sometime late Monday morning and the roughly 50 plus hours in between formed one giant long running daynightdaynightday, and no where in there was sleep of any kind.)


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

When the songs you grew up with end up on Nick Jr.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

...when just staying up all night writing (much less the now unimaginable partying all night) leaves you feeling like absolute crap the next day. *guzzles coffee*


----------



## Adonna (Feb 4, 2012)

You grunt when rising out or sitting on the couch.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

You have to put on reading glasses to type on your keyboard.
Not that this ever happens to me, y' understand.


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

...Prematurely older when, at the ripe age of 23, having three beers one evening gives you almost the same hangover that used come from drinking nearly an entire case...


----------

